# I broke my site :(



## Anonymous (Oct 16, 2008)

So, without going too deep into it, somehow I managed to make it incredibly difficult to post on my website. anyone here had that frustration?


----------



## Seamus (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm a crusty old prospector with broken down equipment. I have been frustrated for so long that I have nothing to compare it to.


----------

